# Απαλλαγή από ΦΠΑ για τζίρους έως 10.000 ευρώ



## nickel (Aug 7, 2014)

*Απαλλαγή από ΦΠΑ για μικρές επιχειρήσεις με τζίρο έως 10.000 ευρώ*

Απαλλάσσονται από την υποχρέωση υποβολής δήλωσης και καταβολής ΦΠΑ μικρές επιχειρήσεις και ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες με ακαθάριστα έσοδα -χωρίς τον φόρο προστιθέμενης αξίας- έως 10.000 ευρώ κατά την προηγούμενη διαχειριστική περίοδο, όπως προβλέπει τροπολογία που κατατέθηκε στο πολυνομοσχέδιο.
[...]
- Πρώτον: διευκολύνονται έτσι οι μικρές επιχειρήσεις καθώς δεν θα υποχρεούνται να χρεώνουν ΦΠΑ στις πράξεις που πραγματοποιούν αποκτώντας έτσι ανταγωνιστικό πλεονέκτημα

- Δεύτερον: μειώνεται το διοικητικό κόστος τόσο για τις επιχειρήσεις, όσο και για την φορολογική διοίκηση

- Τρίτον: απελευθερώνεται ανθρώπινο δυναμικό ώστε να «τρέξει» τους ελέγχους στις μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις «εκεί που γίνεται το πάρτυ»
[...]

Ήλπιζα ότι τα σημεία 2 και 3 σύντομα δεν θα ίσχυαν αφού τα μηχανήματα θα τα έκαναν αυτά αυτόματα για λογαριασμό μας. Αλλά ένα πρόβλημα που έχει το πρώτο σημείο είναι το εξής:

Ο μεταφραστής Α, που δηλώνει τζίρο 11.000 ευρώ, θα πρέπει να χρεώνει ΦΠΑ 23%, ενώ ο μεταφραστής Β, που δηλώνει τζίρο 9.000 ευρώ, θα μπορεί να εκδίδει τιμολόγια σε ιδιώτες χωρίς να χρεώνει ΦΠΑ. Πράγματι θα αποκτά ανταγωνιστικό πλεονέκτημα. Ίσως μάλιστα το πλεονέκτημα αυτό θα είναι τόσο ισχυρό ώστε να τον κάνει να θέλει να παραμείνει στη δήλωση τζίρου κάτω από τις 10.000. Τόσο ισχυρό που και ο μεταφραστής Α θα θέλει να δει τον τζίρο που δηλώνει να πέφτει κάτω από τις 10.000. Και ο υδραυλικός και ο ηλεκτρολόγος, φυσικά. Κάθε μικρός και ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 7, 2014)

Μια γενικότερη σκέψη. Ο ΦΠΑ είναι ουδέτερος φόρος στην κατανάλωση, τον εισπράττουν οι επαγγελματίες από τους τελικούς καταναλωτές και τον αποδίδουν στο δημόσιο. Έναντι αυτής της εξυπηρέτησης, το δημόσιο επιτρέπει στον ΕλΕπ να διαχειρίζεται αυτό το παρακρατηθέν χρήμα για μια μικρή χρονική περίοδο.

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί αποτελεί σοβαρό πλεονέκτημα για τον μεταφραστή των 10.000 (πέρα από την απαλλαγή του από τη συγκεκριμένη γραφειοκρατική διαχείριση) το να μην τιμολογεί με ΦΠΑ, δεδομένου ότι ο εκδότης ή το γραφείο που του αναθέτει εργασίες θα προτιμά τιμολόγια προμηθευτών με ΦΠΑ προκειμένου να εξισορροπεί τον ΦΠΑ από τα τιμολόγια των πελατών του. Με δεδομένο, επίσης, ότι ο μεταφραστής θα έχει να κάνει με οργανωμένα λογιστήρια, πόσα μαύρα να τιμολογήσει; Πουλάει τις υπηρεσίες του ο μεταφραστής σε τελικούς καταναλωτές όπως οι υδραυλικοί και οι ηλεκτρολόγοι της γειτονιάς; Γιατί είναι ωφελημένος ένας έμπορος αν βγει από την αγορά για να πουλήσει στο πανηγύρι και στο πεζοδρόμιο;

Με την προϋπόθεση, βέβαια, ότι ο ΕλΕπ θα συνεχίσει να κόβει κανονικά όλες τις αποδείξεις του, έστω χωρίς ΦΠΑ, όπως έκανε κανονικά και ως τώρα...

Και όλα αυτά χωρίς να πιάσουμε το αστείο της ουσίας του ζητήματος, δηλαδή το *ποιον αφορά* και το πώς μπορεί να ζει ένας ΕλΕπ με ΟΑΕΕ, φόρο επιτηδεύματος, λιγότερα από 10.000 τζίρο τον χρόνο και 26% φόρο από το πρώτο ευρώ. (Hint: Δεν μπορεί.) Ακόμη και στην πιο ευνοϊκή περίπτωση (νέος ΕλΕπ που απαλλάσσεται από τέλος επιτηδεύματος και έχει χαμηλό ΟΑΕΕ, π.χ. στα 250 ευρώ τον μήνα) οι αριθμοί λένε ότι:

Τζίρος: 10.000
Επαγγελματικά έξοδα (πραγματικά), π.χ.: 2.000
ΟΑΕΕ: 3.000
Φορολογητέο: 5.000 (10.000-3000-2.000)
Φόρος 26%: 1.300
Εισόδημα: Φορολογητέο - Φόρος = 3.700, με άλλα λόγια 300 ευρώ τον μήνα.

Στο άλλο άκρο, οι αντίστοιχοι υπολογισμοί για άτομο με 25 χρόνια ΟΑΕΕ και τέλος επιτηδεύματος δίνουν ακόμη πιο αστεία αποτελέσματα:

Τζίρος: 10.000
Επαγγελματικά έξοδα (πραγματικά), π.χ.: 1.950
ΟΑΕΕ,π.χ.: 6.000
Τέλος επιτηδεύματος: 650
Φορολογητέο: 1.400 (10.000-6000-1.950-650)
Φόρος 26%: 364

Εισόδημα: Φορολογητέο - Φόρος = 1.036, με άλλα λόγια 86,33 ευρώ τον μήνα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 7, 2014)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, για έναν επαγγελματία που απαλλάσσεται του ΦΠΑ τότε ο ΦΠΑ των αγορών, εξόδων και αποκτήσεών του συνιστά πλέον έξοδο για αυτόν, διότι δεν μπορεί να τον συμψηφίσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 7, 2014)

Προφανώς και (θα) ισχύει αυτό που λες, Ζαζ.

Εγώ θα περιμένω να καταλάβω γιατί και πώς και για ποιον είναι ευνοϊκό ή έστω χρήσιμο αυτό το μέτρο (πέρα από τη φορολογική διοίκηση, που υποτίθεται ότι θέλει να μεταφέρει το σύνολο των υποχρεουμένων στα πιο μεγάλα και οργανωμένα λογιστήρια). Να είχαν μπει τουλάχιστον ρεαλιστικοί τζίροι, όπως ισχύει σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις άλλων χωρών στην ΕΕ, ώστε να μην κόβονται στα δύο διάφοροι κλάδοι προμηθευτών (όπως το παρουσίασε παραστατικά ο Νίκελ), να το καταλάβω κάπου.

Θυμίζω ότι σύμφωνα με ρεπορτάζ, ο Θεοχάρης και οι τροϊκανοί είχαν εισηγηθεί να ισχύσει το μέτρο για τζίρο κάτω των 25.000 ευρώ.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 7, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να είχαν μπει τουλάχιστον ρεαλιστικοί τζίροι, όπως ισχύει σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις άλλων χωρών στην ΕΕ, ώστε να μην κόβονται στα δύο διάφοροι κλάδοι προμηθευτών (όπως το παρουσίασε παραστατικά ο Νίκελ), να το καταλάβω κάπου.


Π.χ. ΗΒ: http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/vat/start/register/when-to-register.htm#2


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 7, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και όλα αυτά χωρίς να πιάσουμε το αστείο της ουσίας του ζητήματος, δηλαδή το *ποιον αφορά* και το πώς μπορεί να ζει ένας ΕλΕπ με ΟΑΕΕ, φόρο επιτηδεύματος, λιγότερα από 10.000 τζίρο τον χρόνο και 26% φόρο από το πρώτο ευρώ.


Αν πιστέψω, βέβαια, τα πρωτοσέλιδα στις σημερινές εφημερίδες, η ρύθμιση αφορά 450.000 επιχειρήσεις. 450.000 επιχειρήσεις είχαν πέρσι τζίρο κάτω από 10.000 ευρώ.

Και τι κάνουν ακριβώς αυτές οι επιχειρήσεις; Πληρώνουν τους φόρους τους και τις ασφαλιστικές τους εισφορές και επιβιώνουν με τα ψίχουλα; Προφανώς όχι. Είναι αυτές που δεν μπορούν να πληρώσουν φόρους και ασφαλιστικές εισφορές και παρακρατούν αναγκαστικά τον ΦΠΑ (επειδή αλλιώς δεν βγαίνουν για να ζήσουν), επομένως... σε τι ακριβώς θα ωφεληθούν με την έξοδο από το σύστημα του ΦΠΑ;

(Εναλλακτικά, μπορεί να είναι επιχειρήσεις που απλώς δείχνουν τζίρο κάτω από 10.000 και με την ένταξη στον ΦΠΑ κινδύνευαν να βρεθούν κάποια στιγμή υπό έλεγχο....)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 7, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν πιστέψω, βέβαια, τα πρωτοσέλιδα στις σημερινές εφημερίδες, η ρύθμιση αφορά 450.000 επιχειρήσεις. 450.000 επιχειρήσεις είχαν πέρσι τζίρο κάτω από 10.000 ευρώ.
> Και τι κάνουν ακριβώς αυτές οι επιχειρήσεις; Πληρώνουν τους φόρους τους και τις ασφαλιστικές τους εισφορές και επιβιώνουν με τα ψίχουλα;


Πολλές από αυτές είναι Ο.Ε. ή Ε.Ε. ή ατομικές όπου οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές πληρώνονται από άλλη ιδιότητα: π.χ. εταίρος Ο.Ε./Ε.Ε. πληρώνει ήδη ΟΑΕΕ και δεν χρειάζεται να πληρώνει και για την ατομική, εταίρος Ε.Π.Ε. μπορεί να είναι εταίρος και σε Ο.Ε., διαχειριστής Ι.Κ.Ε. μπορεί να έχει και ατομική, υπόχρεος σε ΟΑΕΕ μπορεί να έχει μερική ή πλήρη απαλλαγή λόγω ασφάλισης στο ΙΚΑ κ.ο.κ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 7, 2014)

Αν είναι έτσι, όμως, Ζαζ, αυτό σημαίνει ότι ξαφνικά μπορεί να υπάρχουν πολλές, πάρα πολλές εταιρείες μηδενικού κόστους που το κύριο ανταγωνιστικό τους πλεονέκτημα θα είναι η δυνατότητα να ρίχνουν τις τιμές επειδή δεν θα βαρύνονται με ΦΠΑ.

Ή, με άλλα λόγια, ας φτιάξει κάθε ΕλΕπ θυγατρικές επιχειρήσεις με τζίρο κάτω από 10.000 και ας τις διαχειρίζεται κάπως σαν όμιλο επιχειρήσεων...


----------



## SBE (Aug 7, 2014)

Εγώ καταλαβαίνω το "αφορούν Χ επιχειρήσεις" ότι Χ είναι οι επιχειρήσεις που πληρώνουν ΦΠΑ και κάποιες από αυτές έχουν τζίρο κάτω από τις 10Κ και θα απλοποιηθεί η διαδικασία γι'αυτές. Δηλαδή όχι ότι 450Κ επιχειρήσεις θα επωφεληθούν από την απλοποίηση. 
Έχω μπερδευτεί;

ΥΓ Παρεμπιπτόντως, σε κάποιες κατηγορίες επιχειρήσεων, που έχουν πολλά αναλώσιμα. συμφέρει καλύτερα να ασχολούνται με το ΦΠΑ. Για τους μεταφραστές δε νομίζω, αλλά ένα ανθοπωλείο π.χ.;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 7, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν είναι έτσι, όμως, Ζαζ, αυτό σημαίνει ότι ξαφνικά μπορεί να υπάρχουν πολλές, πάρα πολλές εταιρείες μηδενικού κόστους που το κύριο ανταγωνιστικό τους πλεονέκτημα θα είναι η δυνατότητα να ρίχνουν τις τιμές επειδή δεν θα βαρύνονται με ΦΠΑ.
> Ή, με άλλα λόγια, ας φτιάξει κάθε ΕλΕπ θυγατρικές επιχειρήσεις με τζίρο κάτω από 10.000 και ας τις διαχειρίζεται κάπως σαν όμιλο επιχειρήσεων...


E ναι, σπας τον τζίρο σαλαμάκι. Κάπως πρέπει να ζήσουμε κι εμείς που παρέχουμε υποστήριξη σε εταιρικές συστάσεις κλπ. :inno:


----------



## socratisv (Aug 8, 2014)

*Απαλλαγή από ΦΠΑ*

http://kinima-ypervasi.blogspot.gr/2014/08/blog-post_72.html


----------



## Zazula (Aug 8, 2014)

A, ωραία, τώρα ξεκαθαρίζουν κάποια πράγματα. :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2014)

Στο βαθμό που το μέτρο είναι προαιρετικό, όσοι έχουν τη δυνατότητα να κερδίζουν χρήματα από τον πιστωτικό ΦΠΑ, θα συνεχίσουν την ίδια φάμπρικα, έτσι;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 8, 2014)

Μα το πώς "κερδίζει" κανείς χρήματα μέσω ΦΠΑ μπορεί να είναι κι εντελώς σχετικό με τη δραστηριότητά του: π.χ. εξαγωγές ή παροχή υπηρεσιών εκτός χώρας, ή συμψηφιζόμενα έξοδα με 23% και πώληση προϊόντων με 6.5% (λέμε με εκδότη βιβλίων).


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Δεν ανήκει στην ίδια ακριβώς συζήτηση για τον ΦΠΑ, ούτε είναι η πρώτη φορά που διαβάζω για την πορτογαλική προσέγγιση, αλλά μια και έπεσα επάνω της, ας την αναφέρω σαν μια ιδέα όπου το «τυχερό παίγνιο» μπορεί να έχει καλύτερη εφαρμογή. Από το άρθρο του Νότη Παπαδόπουλου στο Βήμα της Κυριακής (3/8/14) με τίτλο «Οι Πορτογάλοι δείχνουν τον δρόμο»:


[...] Πώς όμως το κράτος θα υποχρεώσει τον επιχειρηματία, τον έμπορο, τον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία να κόψει απόδειξη και πώς θα εισπράξει τον ΦΠΑ που του ανήκει; 

Δεν θα ανακαλύψουμε εμείς τον τροχό. Ηδη το πορτογαλικό κράτος, ασφαλώς σοβαρότερο και πιο αποτελεσματικό από το ελληνικό - εξάλλου η Πορτογαλία ήταν κάποτε αυτοκρατορία -, το κάνει εδώ και χρόνια: όλες οι ταμειακές μηχανές της χώρας είναι συνδεδεμένες με το υπουργείο Οικονομικών και κάθε πολίτης είναι υποχρεωμένος να έχει κάρτα αποδείξεων. Για κάθε αγοραπωλησία το υπουργείο Οικονομικών εισπράττει αυτόματα τον αναλογούντα ΦΠΑ, ενώ οι αποδείξεις των αγορών καταγράφονται στην κάρτα του και στο μηχανογραφικό κέντρο της Εφορίας του.

Για να υποχρεώσει μάλιστα το κράτος τον κάθε γιατρό, υδραυλικό ή ηλεκτρολόγο να κόψουν απόδειξη για κάθε παρεχόμενη υπηρεσία, έχει βρει το κίνητρο της δωροθεσίας: στο τέλος κάθε χρονιάς κάνει κληρώσεις ανάμεσα στα εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια των ηλεκτρονικών αποδείξεων που έχουν καταγραφεί στα μηχανογραφικά συστήματα των Εφοριών και χαρίζει στους πολίτες ακριβά δώρα. Αρα ο Πορτογάλος έχει κάθε κίνητρο να κυνηγήσει με το τουφέκι την απόδειξη του οδοντογιατρού γιατί μπορεί - αίφνης - μέσω αυτής να αποκτήσει καινούργιο αυτοκίνητο!

Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι στην πλαστική - σε μέγεθος πιστωτικής - κάρτα αποδείξεων που έχει μαζί του κάθε πορτογάλος φορολογούμενος υπάρχει καταγεγραμμένο και το ασφαλιστικό του μητρώο (ο δικός μας ΑΜΚΑ). Ετσι κάθε φορά που αγοράζει ένα φάρμακο το ΑΜΚΑ του καταγράφεται ηλεκτρονικά στην απόδειξη, ενώ ενημερώνεται και το μηχανογραφικό κέντρο του υπουργείου Υγείας ώστε να υπάρχει έλεγχος και στην κατανάλωση φαρμάκων.

[...]
http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=620583


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 8, 2014)

Απορία: οι απαλλασσόμενοι με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα απαλλάσσονται και από τις συναλλαγές με το VIES;


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2014)

Οι ενδοκοινοτικές συναλλαγές δεν έχουν ΦΠΑ και δεν καταγράφονται για την είσπραξη του ΦΠΑ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 8, 2014)

Σωστά, λάθος μου. :blush: Ήρθε η ώρα να φύγουμε από το πισί και να πάμε για καμιά βουτιά, methinks...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 8, 2014)

nickel said:


> Οι ενδοκοινοτικές συναλλαγές δεν έχουν ΦΠΑ και δεν καταγράφονται για την είσπραξη του ΦΠΑ.


Μπορεί οι ενδοκοινοτικές να μην έχουν ΦΠΑ, ωστόσο είναι υποχρεωτική η καταγραφή τους στις περιοδικές ΦΠΑ (κωδ. 301-309, 351-358, 341-345).


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2014)

Υποθέτω ότι, αν κάποιοι απαλλαγούν από την υποχρέωση συμπλήρωσης των περιοδικών ΦΠΑ, θα πρέπει να καταγράψουν αλλού τις ενδοκοινοτικές τους. Θα το μάθουμε οσονούπω.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 8, 2014)

nickel said:


> Υποθέτω ότι, αν κάποιοι απαλλαγούν από την υποχρέωση συμπλήρωσης των περιοδικών ΦΠΑ, θα πρέπει να καταγράψουν αλλού τις ενδοκοινοτικές τους. Θα το μάθουμε οσονούπω.


Ε ναι· προφανώς θα αρκεί η ανακεφαλαιωτική. :) Εγώ τα έγραψα διότι πολλοί αγνοούν ότι η περιοδική ΦΠΑ περιλαμβάνει και τον ενδοκοινοτικό κύκλο εργασιών. ;)


----------



## SBE (Aug 8, 2014)

Το πορτογαλικό σύστημα που παραθέτεις Νίκελ το βλέπω να δουλεύει για καταστήματα λιανικής πώλησης, αλλά μπορώ να φανταστώ χίλια προβλήματα για μετακινούμενους επαγγελματίες που κόβουν αποδείξεις στο χώρο του πελάτη, υδραυλικούς κλπ (όχι μόνο τεχνολογικά προβλήματα φυσικά, η τεχνολογία υπάρχει κι είναι το ελάχιστο ζήτημα).

Αυτό με τα φάρμακα δεν μου αρέσει όμως- αν και φαντάζομαι ότι θα υπάρχει κάποια εγγύηση ανωνυμίας ή επιλογή να μην εμφανίζεται ένα προιόν στην κάρτα σου. Να κρατάει λογαριασμό το κράτος στα φάρμακα που αγοράζω με κρατική συνταγή, αλλά τι τους νοιάζει τι αγοράζω με ιδιωτική συνταγή και το πληρώνω από την τσέπη μου; 

Επίσης τι γίνεται με τις αγορές που κάνουν τουρίστες ή ανήλικοι, που δεν είναι γραμμένοι στην εφορία; Τί γίνεται αν ο ανήλικος δεν θέλει να ξέρουν οι γονείς του τι αγόρασε; Προφανώς κάποιες λύσεις θα υπάρχουν αλλά δεν τις αναφέρει το άρθρο και μένω με τις απορίες.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 8, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Ε ναι· προφανώς θα αρκεί η ανακεφαλαιωτική. :) Εγώ τα έγραψα διότι πολλοί αγνοούν ότι η περιοδική ΦΠΑ περιλαμβάνει και τον ενδοκοινοτικό κύκλο εργασιών. ;)


Πριν από λίγες μέρες είπαν ότι καταργείται η εκκαθαριστική.

Και αν κάποιος αγνοούσε μέχρι τώρα ότι η περιοδική περιλαμβάνει τις ενδοκοινοτικές συναλλαγές, πώς ήταν δυνατόν να τις βάζει στην εκκαθαριστική του;


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2014)

SBE said:


> Επίσης τι γίνεται με τις αγορές που κάνουν τουρίστες ή ανήλικοι, που δεν είναι γραμμένοι στην εφορία; Τί γίνεται αν ο ανήλικος δεν θέλει να ξέρουν οι γονείς του τι αγόρασε; Προφανώς κάποιες λύσεις θα υπάρχουν αλλά δεν τις αναφέρει το άρθρο και μένω με τις απορίες.


Στον όμορφο καινούργιο κόσμο όπου αργά ή γρήγορα θα καταλήξουμε, οι περισσότερες συναλλαγές μας θα γίνονται με τρόπους που θα καταγράφονται. Ο βαθμός που θα προστατεύονται με ανωνυμία κάποιες απ' αυτές τις συναλλαγές θα είναι θέμα ενδιαφέρουσας συζήτησης. Κάποιες φορές η ανωνυμία θα καλύπτει το είδος, κάποιες φορές το όνομα και του αγοραστή και της υπηρεσίας. Πάροχος σεξουαλικών υπηρεσιών: ΑΦΜ 969696969. Πελάτης: ΑΦΜ ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ. Υπηρεσία: Διάφορα. Ποσό: 200 €.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 8, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Πριν από λίγες μέρες είπαν ότι καταργείται η εκκαθαριστική. Και αν κάποιος αγνοούσε μέχρι τώρα ότι η περιοδική περιλαμβάνει τις ενδοκοινοτικές συναλλαγές, πώς ήταν δυνατόν να τις βάζει στην εκκαθαριστική του;


Επειδή από τις ενδοκοινοτικές δεν προκύπτει φόρος (δλδ δεν μεταβάλλεται το τελικό ποσό στον πίνακα εκκαθάρισης φόρου), μποούν να υποβληθούν τροποποιητικές περιοδικές χωρίς πρόστιμο (για αρχικές περιοδικές που είχαν υποβληθεί εμπρόθεσμα).

ΥΓ Με το «ανακεφαλαιωτικές» (στο #21) εννοούσα τα Φ4 & Φ5 (VIES).


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 9, 2014)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Με το «ανακεφαλαιωτικές» (στο #21) εννοούσα τα Φ4 & Φ5 (VIES).


Συγγνώμη, το μυαλό μου πήγε στην εκκαθαριστική.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 9, 2014)

SBE said:


> Επίσης τι γίνεται με τις αγορές που κάνουν τουρίστες...


Μα ακόμα και στις χώρες όπου η φοροδιαφυγή είναι πολύ μικρή, οι επαγγελματίες βρίσκουν την ευκαιρία να μην κόψουν απόδειξη όταν ο πελάτης είναι τουρίστας. Έχω προσωπική εμπειρία με οδοντογιατρό στην Καλιφόρνια, που ενώ στους ντόπιους πελάτες του κόβει κανονικά τις αποδείξεις (αφού σίγουρα θα τον πληρώνουν με επιταγή), σ' εμάς τους τουρίστες πήρε τα μετρητά και τα έβαλε στην τσέπη και τέρμα.


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 9, 2014)

Προς επίρρωσιν, από το _Two and a Half Men_:
_You know *why* I was being audited? Not because I have unsubstantiated deductions, which I have. *Not because I take the occasional cash payment from a client, and forget to report it, which I do*. It was because _no one_ at the IRS could _believe_ I was paying as much alimony as I claimed. It took me three hours to convince them that, yes, I am that big a shmuck. _


----------



## Zazula (Apr 24, 2019)

Σημείωση, για να μην υπάρξουν παρεξηγήσεις: Μια απαλλασσόμενη πολύ μικρή επιχείρηση επιβαρύνεται με τον ΦΠΑ της εκάστοτε κοινοτικής χώρας στις αγορές και λήψεις της εντός ΕΕ. Επίσης, μια τέτοια επιχείρηση δεν μπορεί να αποκτήσει τα είδη του άρθρου 39Α χωρίς να καταβάλει ΦΠΑ (βλ. ΠΟΛ 1150/2017).


----------

